# Splintered (u.k) crusty noise-rocker/industrial -noiserocker love there Parapraxis LP



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Most of of there album are exiting ,, i have fews in cd format, they are in between early skullflower yet darker and godflesh on drugs or more waste if you will on shroom(this is my sole observation) hard noise-rock psychedelic guitar laden music.

:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Schrooms are perfect for hard noise-rock psychedelic guitar laden music. But I haven't had schrooms since about the 1970s. I like the old school psychedelic music like Atomic Rooster is really awesome. How about Neal Young and his 2012 album Psychedelic Pill?


----------

